# TT RS front rotors



## nj_v-dub (Aug 27, 2008)

I've done some searching and found out that RB Performance Brakes (http://www.racingbrake.com/) are developing an oem replacement. Great upgrade for the track enthusiast. Our calipers are great, rumors say rotors aren't. Either way its an improvement due to a weight reduction and the slotted design of RB. Worth looking into.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

nj_v-dub said:


> I've done some searching and found out that RB Performance Brakes (http://www.racingbrake.com/) are developing an oem replacement. Great upgrade for the track enthusiast. Our calipers are great, rumors say rotors aren't. Either way its an improvement due to a weight reduction and the slotted design of RB. Worth looking into.


Good find. I hope they offer both floating fronts and rears to match.

- Jeremy -


----------



## bluesun68 (Feb 1, 2012)

$1,164 seems steep, but I guess it's been a long time since I bought some rotors.


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

Slotted rotors? Might work okay, but they don't look very good...


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

I think these look like a good option for someone who wants to track a TTRS, but also use the stock Brembo caliper (with race pads)...hmmm


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

This is interesting:

Larger rear rotors + adapters:

http://racing-shop-germany.com/K-Sp...t-auf-groessere-Bremsscheiben-hinten-330x22mm

They say the handbrake remains where it is, unlike some of the vagoc.co.uk mods. You can order drilled or slotted rotors. The downside is that they don't sell a matching front rotor 

Why can't anyone make a matching pair?

- Jeremy -


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

Is the $1100 price for the rotors only? That's a bit high.

The stock rotors aren't bad on the track. It's the pads that fail. The drilled holes are useless, since they clog up almost immediately. A slotted 2-piece rotor would be a nice upgrade, if it's not that expensive (stockers are $200 each). Cheaper to swap out the rings on a 2-piece.


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

I emailed racingbrake.com and asked if they can make a 310 x 22mm two-piece rear rotor to match the front that they offer. Turns out that the 310 x 22 is the same dimension as the R32 rear. The only difference is the offset. So I owe them a couple of measurements and they can produce the proper hat offset. The only problem is that it's cold as **** out here so it'll be a little while before I can pull the wheel and rotor off to measure.

If someone is in a warmer climate and has a digital caliper, I can send the info to you.

- Jeremy -


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

anyone go with these yet? i'm getting close to replacing. curious if any body has done any replacements yet


----------



## eddiey (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm in the ballpark to replace my front brake disc also. I've looked into these disc also but decided to wait a little longer for more products to come online. BTW- another set of disc to look at are the Loba Disc which runs $1500 for a replacement set. The stock Audi OEM replacement disc are $450 from the dealer.


http://www.loba-motorsport.com/en/p...rs-362mm-rotor-brake-kit-using-stock-calliper


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

eddiey said:


> I'm in the ballpark to replace my front brake disc also. I've looked into these disc also but decided to wait a little longer for more products to come online. BTW- another set of disc to look at are the Loba Disc which runs $1500 for a replacement set. The stock Audi OEM replacement disc are $450 from the dealer.
> 
> 
> http://www.loba-motorsport.com/en/p...rs-362mm-rotor-brake-kit-using-stock-calliper


 Is that $450 for a set of two or $450 each? Any options besides the full on $1200-$1500 sets from Loba, etc?


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

hightechrdn said:


> Is that $450 for a set of two or $450 each? Any options besides the full on $1200-$1500 sets from Loba, etc?


 $450 is a set. I ordered the RB off of Amazon at $1018 for a "set of two". The RB website has them around $1300. Will have installed Friday before a track Weekend, again at MSR Cresson.


----------



## Koa1 (Feb 21, 2012)

How'd the RB rotors work out?


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

they are very good BUT, I have had an issue with the pads "smearing" on the rotors finish and thus there is a bit of grinding sound. I am no brake expert but I think the rotors finish has something to do with the way a new pad "beds" onto the face of the rotor.

They still stop great and are more resistant to heat build up.

I am using the Carbo Tech XP-12 pads now and think it is a great combo with the rotors.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2013)

LongviewTx said:


> they are very good BUT, I have had an issue with the pads "smearing" on the rotors finish and thus there is a bit of grinding sound. I am no brake expert but I think the rotors finish has something to do with the way a new pad "beds" onto the face of the rotor.
> 
> They still stop great and are more resistant to heat build up.
> 
> I am using the Carbo Tech XP-12 pads now and think it is a great combo with the rotors.


I am having the same issue with these rotors. Pad deposits not consistant. Haven't worked this out yet.


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

Let me know if you do, please!


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

Another alternative ...

*Tarox (Italian Brake Specialists) - Brake Upgrade Kit For Audi TT-RS*


----------

